# Cramer's van stolen, now recovered!



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is the van


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Will keep an eye out. Who the hell steals a shuttle rig?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Lets all help find this thief and get him in jail.


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

If anyone does spot the van, call 911. We are expecting it to be abandoned along the road or in a parking lot soon.


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

The only person who could be forgiven for borrowing that van would be a tired forest fire fighter who was just looking for a nice place to sleep. Anyone else should get a foot long in jail


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

This whole deal just seems wierd. It's a huge WTF kinda thing. Keeping my eyes open. Dickheads everywhere you go it seems.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Hey Ted,

This is Mark training-for-another-cat-descent-of-the-Stikine Cramer's van?

Damn. Posting to my FB. Looked like a tough weekend for you. Happy, Happy.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Not to steal the thunder of this particular incident, but there have been a lot of thefts and break-ins on the Payettes this year, and even down in Boise some people have had their boats and/or gear stolen. 

It stinks.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It is a ford econoline. I suppose it could even be painted by now or otherwise "customized". The trailer is probably dropped and not with it. I heard stories Sunday that people have been hiding out (last year?) staking out watching for people to leave their rigs along the NF.


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

That suggests there could be a theft ring operation going on. Maybe they have themselves a mobile meth lab now.

I chatted up a couple BPD officers just now at lunch, and emailed the van pic and info to one of them. He will be sure it goes out on their "morning report" to be on the lookout for it.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

it's a pretty unique van, I've seen quite a few times along 55. Hope to see it again. Will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Valley County Sheriff said that there hasn't been another theft reported recently in the area. I think the chat I heard was mostly referring to last year, and just stealing "stuff", not the actual vehicles.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like we need to park one of those Italian explosive Cadillacs in the area. That would make them think twice.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Whetstone said:


> This whole deal just seems wierd. It's a huge WTF kinda thing. Keeping my eyes open. Dickheads everywhere you go it seems.


Not really everywhere. I keep running into fine people who do the right thing, returning found purses and money laden wallets, helping kayakers with shuttles, getting low cost river gear back to rightful owners, helping with rescue without judgements, etc.

It is just unfortunate that the occasional rogue dickhead forces us to act like there are dickheads everywhere. Too bad, and while I'm not the type to dole it out, perhaps a little vigilante justice might do some good in curtailing dickhead behavior.

Of note, we had about 20K very well behaved people in town for the Mumford and Flaming Lips concerts, and apparently the only arrests were a couple local dummies who just wouldn't take their opportunity to go home when asked. I'd wager a similar ilk of folk who absconded with the van. Hope the van is recovered and the perp gets just desserts.

Just keep doing good things out there and don't worry about the idiots, they will take care of themselves. But lock your shit up. Too bad.


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

*Cramer's van recovered!*

Don't know many details yet, but the thief was just apprehended near Ontario OR with the van. No trailer. Hopefully that will be forthcoming. Mark in on his way down to recover what he can.

Will give an update when I know more. I knew it would not take long. Any bets on a meth head?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

good news!!!

interested in the details of the thief and why he ripped off a shuttle van


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

*Punishment*

Punishment Should be having to cataraft the NFP from Smiths Ferry to Banks with no pfd and a questionable frame and oars....


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

He got it back!!!! Thief has been arrested. No trailer though, but the van is back!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Awesome to hear! 

Hopefully they'll catch the scum and prosecute to the fullest extent of the law. 

ADMIN NOTE - the two threads about Cramer's van have been merged.

-AH


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

If I recall correctly Cramers van has a name? I believe he calls it "Boog" - how it got that name I do not know


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

here is your thief:
Deputy Bitten by Police Dog while Arresting Kimberly Man

good news is he was out on bond from this prior arrest, so that should compound his problems a bit. Cops said it is rare they get to arrest a car thief and recover the vehicle at the same time.

Mark still lost a lot of stuff, like his trailer, 2 dry suits, a new cataract, camera, clothes, etc. Of course the thief says he was just borrowing the van from a friend and doesn't know anything about all that stuff.


----------



## 100gold (Jul 30, 2015)

1 in custody over stolen van | News | argusobserver.com


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

What the hell happened!?!? These stories involve the same thief but clearly describe completely separate arrest events... Did they arrest him twice!?!?

Maybe they will waterboard Kellog until he says where the trailer, which is probably worth more than the van, is. Has me wondering which is worse...swimming Jake's or being water-boarded? I've never done either and don't really want to.

Glad Cramer got his van back.


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Please let that altercation be on the next episode of COPS. Good to hear justice will be served... to the best extent it can be.


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm a dumbass. The dog bite arrest was back in July and involved a different stolen vehicle.


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

pearen said:


> What the hell happened!?!? These stories involve the same thief but clearly describe completely separate arrest events... Did they arrest him twice!?!?
> 
> Maybe they will waterboard Kellog until he says where the trailer, which is probably worth more than the van, is. Has me wondering which is worse...swimming Jake's or being water-boarded? I've never done either and don't really want to.
> 
> Glad Cramer got his van back.


Dude got arrested for the altercation in article A back in July, was out on Bond/bail and stole Mark's van. Now he's going back in, for a while this time.


----------



## 100gold (Jul 30, 2015)

They are 2 separate instances. Just for fun, look this guy up on the Idaho repository. He is a punk. It's time for the judicial system to put him away. This is a guy on the path to seriously hurting or killing someone eventually.

It's to bad nobody bought him a kayak when he was 12.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

The dude jumped bail, he wasn't just out on bail. So the theft of Mark's van has taken one more creep off the streets. I thought he said that the other guy was arrested also, and I wouldn't put a lot of stock into a media report. They get things wrong so often.

Keith, any chance you are coming up Labor Day weekend?


----------

